# Wine Table



## euphio (Jul 20, 2012)

I plan to make my own wine table starting with kitchen cabinets.
I'll have the wine cube storage on the left and then a couple of drawers and a door for storage. This will give me a nice large, flat surface to work on when making and bottling. 

I'm thinking about 2.5 feet deep by maybe 8 feet long.
I want to make it small enough to get out of the basement in case I ever have to move.

Anyone have an experience in doing this yourself?


----------



## euphio (Aug 6, 2012)

It's designed, just have to pick up the materials.
I'm going to use THIS for bottle storage, pick up a similarly sized kitchen cabinet with a drawer and doors, attach the two and then top the whole thing with a composite countertop.
It's pretty modular, easy to move and should be exactly what I'm looking for.
I've priced it out to about $400. Should be easy to put together - just a couple of angle brackets to hold the counter top on.


----------



## kzacherl2000 (Aug 6, 2012)

euphio, I just purchased and put together the diamond cube storage bin. I bought five racks. I started this one first. One of the boards was warped a bit, but I wanted to get it together, so I used it anyway. It was fine until I started having to attach the bottom piece that goes across. Wine Racks America offered several times to replace it, but I was so far along in my building, that I did not wish to do so. If this happens to you, I would not start putting it together until you get any warped wood replaced. I am extremely happy now that everything is put together, but it was quite the challenge. I am a female, and this is not something I do every day! This bin was the easiest to put together of all the wine racks I purchased. I did not stain the racks, either. I assembled all of these with some help from my daughter. It was overwhelming to me to think that I had to stain each piece before I assembled the racks. It was way too time consuming for me to do. I can't say I regret it, but if I had the time, I would have stained it. If you are just purchasing the storage bin, it would be much quicker and easier to stain than all of the other racks. I did have my father assist me at the end attaching the racks to the wall. I have attached a photo for you to see.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks very nice.

euphio: Look around on craigslist - there are a ton of kitchen cabinets being sold from kitchens that have been renovated (at least in my area there are). Some very good deals can be found on decent cabinets.


----------



## euphio (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice kz! I'll make sure to look for warped boards before I put it together.
Your cellar looks great!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 7, 2012)

Kim, I am so jealous of your racks! Euphio, the wine rack you are purchasing I assume is not going under your counter since it's only 10" deep. I like your plan and it should be nice and sturdy.


----------



## KSKOH (Aug 7, 2012)

I bought a 6 foot kitchen cabinet and made a wine working area out of it. The center drawer were the sink would go is just a blank no drawer. I built a drawer for the space and use it to store all the long equipment. I bought an 8 ft countertop to put on top.


----------



## euphio (Aug 7, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Kim, I am so jealous of your racks! Euphio, the wine rack you are purchasing I assume is not going under your counter since it's only 10" deep. I like your plan and it should be nice and sturdy.



Actually I will be putting it under the counter. I'll have to work on a brace to go behind it.


----------



## kzacherl2000 (Aug 8, 2012)

Dan, How could you possibly be jealous? Your wine cellar is amazing. Kim


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 8, 2012)

I have seen that setup in the catalog and drooled over it for some time. Looks beautiful even natural. Very jealous!


----------



## euphio (Sep 30, 2012)

Finally got the table done.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice workspace!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice wine table and you'll know it's nice and sturdy.


----------



## BobF (Oct 1, 2012)

Great job, euphio! Someday I'll make my area look 'finished' ...


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 1, 2012)

That should do nicely.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## euphio (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm very happy with the way it turned out. I plan to bottle the carboy you see in the photo soon and start my 2nd batch sometime very soon.


----------

